# Car pulls left when road is tilted left but not when it's tilted right



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I would first breathe. There is no standard for the crown. So you're always going to get some pull. You may simply be noticing a problem that has always been there.

A common tactic is to increase the caster of the right tire (I think for toe in, left for toe out) to account for the crown. If this was done, undo it. Best to just keep both sides as even as possible as this is simply the most predictable.

If that is not it, one tire is likely more worn.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Caster is non adjustable.

Standard for camber is left .25 positive to right. To offset for road crown.

However. Camber is non adjustable also unless the struts are designed. Caster might be adjustable also with the right parts.

Toe is the only adjustment.

Typically. Roads are crowned to right for rain and snow melt run off. Thus. Left side more positive then right.

NOW. On that note. It's impossible for the perfect alignment. The cars are aligned on a rack with equipment hooked up. And no people. Throw in the driver and the left side sinks. Changing the alignment. A 400 lb person will change the alignment more then a 150 pound person. Throw in a passenger and now you've got a lowered suspension and different alignment angles.

One thing to try if it bothers you. Is rotate the tires left to right. If the condition changes, you've got a tire pull problem. If it stays the same. Nothing you can do.

If you have a shop with a brake performance check. It also checks the alignment. You might have the car ran on the machine and obtain a printout. It will show you if toe is within range.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

philopator.ptolemy said:


> I've been experiencing a mild car pull to the left. I had alignment fixed twice. After the second alignment, the pull is practically gone.
> However, if the road is even slightly tilted to the left (mild decline angle due to road crown), the car starts to noticeably pull to the left. This is especially noticeable when driving in the left lane of a highway. At the same time, the car does not pull right, when the road is tilted to the right.
> I'm been doing quite a bit of searching, but cannot find any reasonable explanation.
> 
> Any advice is much appreciated.


This is a known problem that I thought was the subject of a TSB for certain model years. Looks like nothing was done?


*STEERING - 14232 - SPECIAL COVERAGE (10 YEAR / 150,000 MILE WARRANTY EXTENSION!)*
SOME VEHICLES MAY HAVE INCREASED FRICTION IN THE STEERING SYSTEM. THIS COULD CAUSE THE STEERING WHEEL TO STICK IN THE STRAIGHT-AHEAD POSITION AFTER DRIVING LONG DISTANCES ON A STRAIGHT HIGHWAY. THE STEERING WHEEL CAN BE TURNED BUT IT MAY REQUIRE INCREASED EFFORT.

and:

*General Motors Says It Will Not Issue Steering-Related Recall Based On NHTSA Findings*








General Motors Says It Will Not Issue Steering-Related Recall Based On NHTSA Findings


No steering-related recalls for you.




gmauthority.com


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> This is a known problem that I thought was the subject of a TSB for certain model years. Looks like nothing was done?
> 
> 
> *STEERING - 14232 - SPECIAL COVERAGE (10 YEAR / 150,000 MILE WARRANTY EXTENSION!)*
> ...


Different issue. This was for cars with the original steering rack and/or software. When driving straight for half a mile or more very slight corrections to steering would feel like the car was running along a curb and you had to yank the steering wheel to move the wheels.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Worn suspension components (control arms/tie rods) may exacerbate the condition only on one side of the vehicle if the alignment and tire wear is indeed even on both sides.

This is not related to the steering rack TSB.


----------

